# Iconic replicas and mobius seaview comparison



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I would be realy interested to see what the major differences in the two models are detail wise as one costs $700 and the other $70 -$100 . I have heard a lot of hype about the iconic replicas model, iwonder if it can live up to the hype. Im willing to bet that the level of detail will be no better than the mobius, however it does feature sliding bay doors and full lighting . im only an average modeler so i wont be attempting sliding doors but i will light the control room


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Iconic Replicas has been having major quality control issues in China and just recently changed factories, they have yet to release the Seaview and only have photos of the prototype on their site.

I own one of the Iconic Replicas Space: 1999 23” Eagles and it’s nice, I imagine that the Seaview will be a good peice if they get past the QC issues. From looking at their prototype they appear to have copied the 8’ Seaview.

Based in the price and size of the Iconic Replica piece and the fact the most of the display case is filled with the rock base rather than the sub I decided to go with the Moebius Seaview and put the money I saved in to a nice lighting kit and the extras like the photo etched Flying Sub interior not to mention I’m just having a lot of fun building the kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd go for the Moebius Seaview any day! For a start it has 2 major advantages 1. it's hard plastic and not resin (a major advantage as far as I'm concerned) and 2. it's much cheaper anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd go for the Moebius Seaview any day! For a start it has 2 major advantages 1. it's hard plastic and not resin (a major advantage as far as I'm concerned) and 2. it's much cheaper anyway.


To me the biggest advantage is that YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF! I hate pre-finished stuff like die cast, pre painted figures, etc. No fun and nothing special. Basically anyone with the $$ can own the same thing. At least with a kit you can build it and paint it the way you want.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> To me the biggest advantage is that YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF! I hate pre-finished stuff like die cast, pre painted figures, etc. No fun and nothing special. Basically anyone with the $$ can own the same thing. At least with a kit you can build it and paint it the way you want.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> To me the biggest advantage is that YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF! I hate pre-finished stuff like die cast, pre painted figures, etc. No fun and nothing special. Basically anyone with the $$ can own the same thing. At least with a kit you can build it and paint it the way you want.



Well there's nothing wrong with pre-finished stuff as not everyone likes building or can build very well (and I've got many diecasts myself) but building you're own can certainly be a great thing as you can finish it the way you want like you said, so yes that's another advantage too. 

And hard plastic is much more durable than resin too, so it will last a lot longer.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't have a problem with Pre-Built Models and or Diecast stuff as Long as it is accurate.I can appreciatea good model weather I build it or somebody else does.

Based on the Pics supplied of the Iconic Seaview, They Missed the mark.It looks more like the old OZ shop 24" Kit, or the Monsters In Motion 24" Kit. Both very inaccurate.

The Moebius is much, much better.


BP


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> To me the biggest advantage is that YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF! I hate pre-finished stuff like die cast, pre painted figures, etc. No fun and nothing special. Basically anyone with the $$ can own the same thing. At least with a kit you can build it and paint it the way you want.


A prefinished model is just a bash away from a totally custom piece. If you haven't already, check out BeatlePaul's 1/18 Hot Wheels Batmobile.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Isn't the Iconic Seaview just the resin Monsters in Motion Seaview from a few years ago?

It was a damn good kit, but no comparison to the Moebius one. Only 24" long, with only the observation deck detailed and no control room.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The first images of the prototype looked like the Oz Shop kit; the later ones looked nicer and did resemble the 8' miniature I thought--if they can get the look accurate, that and the internal lighting do make it attractive although given the Moebius kit's availability I would never go for their Seaview for that price. Their earlier offerings were superb especially for the price--if their Seaview had been two or even three hundred dollars it would be a nice option particularly for those who preferred the look of the 8-foot miniature.

I really find the whole snootiness about premade subjects a little laughable--I have plenty of diecasts as well as toys along with all the subjects I've built (and even scratchbuilt). I have a powerful collector's urge and a limited lifespan--I have no qualms about purchasing a finished subject that would have taken me months of time and effort to build--that gives me those months to tackle other subjects and make my collection that much bigger. And I've still got a ton of unbuilt kits waiting. I wonder how many builders who look down their noses at diecasts take the point to Dave Merriman's extreme and don't consider someone a "model builder" until they scratchbuild everything. At least Merriman's attitude seems tongue in cheek...


----------



## tmont007 (May 25, 2008)

*Moebius VS Iconic Seaview*

Ok, this is an old thread and probably not seen in forever, so I guess this is just to see what I look like in print!

Anyway, I have four examples of the Moebius Seaview. Two are the four window big boys, one is the 8 window season 1 and 2, movie version and one is the little tv version 4 window jobby. I built the 2 four window ones in the two different pane - no pane configurations. All of these examples are exellent. The 8 window example is flawlessly accurate. I have examined hundreds of photos and can find nothing inaccurate of note. The two tv versions are like a melding of the two configurations on the windows. In other words, not entirely accurate if you build the one with the framed out panes. This model is much better suited for the non paned version. It's very difficult to explain, you would have to juxtapose the two in order to see what I'm rambling about. Anyway, all of the Moebius are beautifully engineered and gratifying models to build, detail and display including the little one. They are far and away the best Seaviews I have come across and I have been buying, and building and playing with Seaviews for as long as I can remember. I started when I was 6 with the yellow toy set and have had every incarnation ever made available for sale in the U.S. This includes the Aurora, Doyashu, OZ Shop, Monsters in Motion, all of the Lunars ( nightmares to build) and so on. The only ones I haven't had are the DeBoers, Iconic, and maybe others, but I doubt it. 
Here's where I'm going with this. Someone else mentioned that the Iconic looks like the OZ Shop Seaview, of which I have 3, one original and two remakes. The Iconic is a dead ringer for the OZ Shop. I should note that the OZ Seaviews were horrible messes out of the box, but very "moldable". That's why I have three. So I could surgically re-construct them to my liking without fear of destroying them. They were fun projects. Kinda spendy for project models, but fun nonetheless. NOT something I would have spent over 2 bills for though, not to have someone else build up, not for the poor depiction, and not for any reason at all. The Iconic would be for someone that wanted a nice looking fascimile of the Seaview, that has more money than sense, and doesn't want to work on it. 
Anyone that wants a Seaview model that looks fabulous, is fun and not overtaxing to build and depending on your degree of ambition, can truly be a museum quality masterpiece, shop on line right now and buy a Moebius. Any of them will be most gratifying. Forget Iconic, or any other example unless you are like me and just enjoy a challenge. 
For what it's worth......


----------

